# Evolución del mítico amplificador JLH 1969



## diegomj1973 (Jun 26, 2016)

Este circuito surge después de darle varias vueltas de análisis a las distintas variantes que pululan por la web del mítico amplificador del genial John Linsley Hood y después de haberme quedado con imborrables recuerdos de su particular tímbrica de sonido.

Las modificaciones que le he implementado se centran en poder emplear elementos actuales, bien comunes y algo más rápidos que los originales (alguno de los cuales ya no se consiguen). Hice énfasis en mantener casi intacto el valor característico de sus elementos periféricos, solo que mejorando sustancialmente el pobre PSRR original de una forma mucho más sencilla y económica, además de compensar algún que otro posible problema de estabilidad que muchas veces se han reportado con algún transistor de salida en particular.

La idea es mantener la simplicidad original, pero mejorando varios aspectos críticos con el agregado de mínima circuitería.

De esta forma, podría armarse sin la necesidad de multiplicadores de capacitancia ni reguladores de tensión para su alimentación.

Otra cosa que fué implementada es la alimentación simétrica y la eliminación del capacitor de salida hacia el parlante (que muchos lo detestan).

Aquí el circuito y alguna data de interés para evaluarlo:

















Como puede observarse en las distintas gráficas, no es un amplificador para descartar si lo que pretendemos es un circuito sencillo, económico y con más que aceptable desempeño.

Recordar que es un amplificador que opera en clase A y, por ende, va a requerir evacuar importantes cantidades de calor. Por lo tanto, será necesario dotar de grandes disipadores de calor a los transistores de salida, además de una generosa aleta para el BD139.

Atención a la polaridad de algunos capacitores electrolíticos (además de ir "bypasseados" con uno pequeño de tipo correspondiente que no se muestran en el esquema).

Para los más experimentados, subo una versión sin el condensador de 1000 uF en la red de realimentación, con lo que deben reajustar el offset de tensión de salida:



De más está decir que deberán implementar un circuito de retraso en la conexión del parlante, en ambas variantes (para evitarse dolores de cabeza).

Aquí el circuito original, para que lo contrasten con el que he primeramente presentado:



Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 29, 2016)

Personalmente, había encontrado no mucho tiempo atrás una efectiva forma de mejorar sustancialmente el PSRR en un amplificador con alimentación simétrica. Esa forma la expuse en este thread particular: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...imiento-6v-usos-generales-138335/#post1066983, y en los sucesivos posts (principalmente, en el 12 y siguientes). En ese entonces, había observado cómo el maestro Jean Hiraga filtraba los ruidos de ripple en la polarización de las primeras etapas de su diamond buffer (en su Le Monstré con transistores bipolares). También, como conocía de antemano las grandes exigencias de filtrado que sus amplificadores requieren para que los ripples de rail de alimentación no se hagan evidentes a la salida de sus diseños, es que me puse a indagar por donde podía venir el problema en cuestión. En líneas generales, el diseño del mítico Le Monstré con transistores bipolares padece de una muy limitada PSRR y, las soluciones que plantea su diseñador (a pesar de ser brillante, bajo mi opinión) no me terminaban de convencer, por lo primitivo de su cura: brutas capacidades de filtrado en su fuente de alimentación, acompañadas de celdas RC hacia cada lado de las polarizaciones de entrada al buffer (como para “planchar” y “tirar hacia 0 V” cualquier posibilidad de ruido de fuente).

Sabiendo que las demandas de corriente de reposo hacia ambos rails de alimentación suelen ser muy similares en un amplificador operando en clase A (como el de Hiraga), es que resultan también bastante bien predecibles sus ripples (en cuanto a amplitud). Con esto en mente y, previendo que los ripples de alimentación vistos hacia ambos rails desde un mismo punto común de 0 V varían en forma casi perfectamente opuesta (si las corrientes drenadas desde cada rail son muy similares), se me ocurrió que colocando un único pequeño condensador simétricamente alimentado por similares resistencias desde cada rail, atenúo muy eficazmente cualquier residuo de ruido que pueda colarse a la entrada del amplificador. Lo más interesante de esta simple y económica solución es que se puede "sintonizar" esa atenuación (si cabe la analogía) a cualquier frecuencia de interés (sea, por ejemplo, 50 Hz, 60 Hz, 100 Hz ó 120 Hz, según el país y el método de rectificación que posteriormente se elija). La solución que encontré la veo perfecta ya que no hay necesidad de emplear dos grandes y costosos condensadores para tirar abajo, en forma independiente, cualquier residuo de ruido que provenga de los rails de alimentación. El único menor condensador que planteo es solo aquí necesario para llevar adelante un mucho mejor trabajo, que antes se requería en conjunto y con valores individuales más brutos.

La evolución que estoy presentando del JLH 1969 no es la excepción a esa regla y, se le puede implementar esa misma solución sin mayores problemas y con un montón de beneficios (económicos y de calidad de parámetros de desempeño).

Si bien al momento de iniciar este mismo thread, esa idea ya la tenía suficientemente evaluada y masticada en profundidad, esperaba ansioso de algún forista que se diera cuenta de ese detalle para disparar el tratamiento del tema particular, ya que en el otro thread donde le había dado origen, pasó desapercibido. De todos modos, decido adelantarlo y refrescarlo para debates que espero se puedan dar, en pro de soluciones técnicas más adecuadas, simples y económicas.

La mejora en el PSRR que se obtiene con un simple menor condensador es de 14.48 dB aprox. en los 100 Hz de frecuencia típica de ripple en países con 50 Hz de frecuencia de línea (para nada despreciable, teniendo presente que originalmente era de 44.05 dB y, ahora, pasa a ser de 58.53 dB!!!).

Lo adicionalmente interesante es que esa mejora en el PSRR puede magnificarse aún todavía más (arrimándose ó superando tranquilamente a los 100 dB!!!), de la misma forma en que fue implementada en el diamond buffer (con dos o tres pequeños condensadores y “particionando” resistencias de polarización hacia la entrada del amplificador).

Ejemplo de evolución en el JLH 1969 y manteniendo casi los mismos valores de componentes periféricos que el circuito original (para aquellos nostálgicos que no quieran cambiar prácticamente nada del circuito original):





Observar que se ha disminuido notablemente el condensador original de 100 uF a solo 174 nF (notar su raro valor, por constituir una "sintonía" exacta para atenuar mayormente en 100 Hz, donde se encuentra la magnitud fundamental de los componentes espectrales productos de un ripple de sistema de rectificación de onda completa clásico). El valor práctico de ese condensador resultará de mediciones concretas a la hora de implementarlo, ya que está asociado a una red variable para ajuste de offset.

Como otro ejemplo, les subo el SRPP de 4 W de mi autoría, el cual originalmente padecía de asimetría en su salida y, si bien se había implementado una opción para corregirla (posibilitando eliminar el gran condensador de acople de salida al parlante), esa solución padecía de problemas en el PSRR, cosa que es solucionada definitivamente con este último diseño directamente atacable desde un reproductor de CD, donde el protagonista es el condensador de 115 nF:



Este circuito no tiene nada que envidiarle al JLH 1969. Es single ended desde entrada a salida. Simulen y armen que no se van a arrepentir. Circuito de retraso de conexión de parlante es necesario.

Algo interesante a notar es que el grado de atenuación y frecuencia de "sintonía" en el PSRR dependen en gran medida de ese condensador de la red de polarización de entrada y del condensador de acoplo de señal a la entrada del amplificador y, en mucha menor medida, de los otros condensadores de etapas arriba del mismo circuito (si los hay). En el caso de la evolución del JLH 1969 sucede exactamente lo mismo (el de bootstrap y el que va en derivación en la red de realimentación inciden muy poco). Hay que tener presente que algunos condensadores cumplen otras funciones vitales en el circuito, por lo que sus valores resultan en soluciones de compromiso acordes al criterio del diseñador y los requisitos del circuito.

Una vez más se ve la situación que cada componente en un circuito sencillo afecta simultáneamente varios parámetros globales de todo el conjunto, opuestamente a lo que podría suceder en un circuito de mayor complejidad (donde cada componente podría afectar una menor cantidad de parámetros generales ó, a lo sumo, alterar localmente los de la etapa de la cual forma parte, y no mucho más allá). La elección de valores de componentes y calidades en un circuito sencillo suele resultar más desafiante para el diseñador, muchas veces.

Finalmente, el esquema de la evolución del JLH 1969 para países con frecuencia de línea de 60 Hz y atenuación maximizada en los 120 Hz de ripple:



Observar que no hay una proporcionalidad directa de capacidades en función de la relación de cambio de frecuencias (50 Hz a 60 Hz no es proporcional con los 174 nF a 123 nF). Además, la mejora del PSRR va de los 44.07 dB a los 57.41 dB, es decir, una diferencia de 13.34 dB.

Por último, subo el esquema con atenuación maximizada de ripple en 100 Hz por doble celda RC ("particionando" las resistencias de 39 K):



Y su PSRR vs. Frecuencia correspondiente:



La mejora de PSRR es abismal: de 44.05 dB originales pasamos a descomunales 94.63 dB!!!. Es decir, una mejora de 50.58 db!!!. Obviamente, se requieren ya componentes muy estables y de buena calidad, además de un ajuste con instrumental muy preciso, más si implementamos una triple celda (que permitiría superar ampliamente los 100 dB).

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 30, 2016)

Tomando como referencia al amplificador JLH 1969 con filtrado sintonizado por doble celda RC en su circuito de polarización de entrada y, despreciando cualquier ruido propio introducido por los componentes (como ser de Johnson, etc.) y, previendo que no existan condicionantes en cuanto al voltaje de alimentación de rail (esto es, que el mínimo voltaje que tome el rail ante la mayor demanda de corriente no produzca clipping a la salida del amplificador), requerimos:

- Una capacidad de filtrado de la fuente de alimentación por condensador simple de valor referencial de 1 (en la opción de doble celda RC), contra uno de 63.8 (en la opción de simple celda RC) y contra uno de 338.1 (en la opción original con 100 uF).

Todo esta comparativa es para lograr una similar relación señal a ruido a la salida de los tres amplificadores o variantes, viendo el efecto de mejora en el PSRR.

Obviamente, se ha despreciado adicionalmente el efecto de los productos espectrales superiores de la rectificación (solo se ha tomado la fundamental para esta gruesa y aproximada comparativa).

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2016)

Has analizado la sensibilidad de la profundidad de ese notch con respecto a los valores de las resistencias y capacitores de la celda???


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Has analizado la sensibilidad de la profundidad de ese notch con respecto a los valores de las resistencias y capacitores de la celda???



La selectividad propia del filtro de doble celda RC hace que muy posiblemente el pico de atenuación no sea prácticamente posible lograrlo o mantenerlo en el tiempo o con las variaciones de temperatura, humedad, frecuencia, voltaje aplicado, tolerancia, etc., etc., etc. Lo más probable es que se logre algún punto intermedio dentro de la "ventana" que queda formada dentro de las múltiples curvas de barrido que se pueden plantear para cada componente interviniente y los factores externos que los puedan afectar (variación con la temperatura, tolerancia, estabilidad de valores en el tiempo, etc., etc., etc.).

Muy posiblemente, el filtro de simple celda RC sea más "domable", practicable, económico y efectivo, aún a pesar de todas las variables involucradas.

De todos modos, tanto del simple celda como del doble u otros, habrá que implementar, medir y luego discutir efectividades prácticas. Personalmente, nunca descarto todas las posibilidades planteadas, hasta verificarlas.

La sensibilidad la he analizado gráficamente de esta forma (aunque pueden existir otros métodos más simples, eso uds. lo deciden): tomo un componente que interviene en la fijación de este notch, como ser el condensador de 174 nF. Luego, varío su tolerancia de fabricación hacia los extremos, pasando por el valor nominal de cálculo. Luego, hago lo mismo pero con otro parámetro que pueda afectarlo, como ser la temperatura. Aquí puedo incorporar la mayor cantidad de parámetros externos que puedan afectarlo (humedad, estabilidad de valores en el tiempo, etc.). Incluso, debo tener presente que va a estar formado por más de un componente para llegar a ese raro valor (asociación), con lo que puedo tener presente incluso elementos parásitos (R, L y C).

Posteriormente, tomo los otros componentes que intervienen (resistencias fijas, ajustables, condensador de acoplo de entrada, etc.) y varío sus parámetros de la misma forma que con el primer condensador.

Luego, superpongo todas las curvas de barrido de todos los elementos posibles y analizo cómo queda la "ventana", que es el espacio formado entre curvas extremas (que no necesariamente corresponden a un único elemento variado).

Un pequeño ejemplo de cómo se comenzaría:

Hay que conocer previamente qué elementos vamos a emplear. En este caso, un condensador como el de la figura, del que extraeremos todos los datos posibles de su codificación y analizaremos como reacciona frente a distintos parámetros (temperatura, estabilidad con la frecuencia, tiempo, etc.) en función de su tipo particular.





La curva verde corresponde al valor nominal, las otras dos, a + - 5 % por tolerancia en el valor conseguible (suponiendo sufijo de tolerancia J, en el ejemplo).

Parte de la ventana, en estas primeras curvas, sería: la "V" inmediata superior a la zona de los 100 Hz formada por un ala izquierda roja y otra ala derecha azul.

Luego, se repetirá el barrido para este mismo condensador, pero para otros parámetros. Se irán formando sucesivas "V" o zonas encerradas entre curvas extremas como anteriormente expliqué.

Posteriormente, se realizará lo mismo con todos los otros componentes.

Por último, quedará una área encerrada o semi encerrada que será la zona de probabilidades de ajuste, ó donde repose después de la estabilización de parámetros.

Saludos

PD: algo interesante que se plantea es que los componentes espectrales superiores productos de la rectificación son atenuados con coeficientes de calidad que van decreciendo en valor en la medida que aumentamos en frecuencia en el espectro (es decir, los primeros componentes son atenuados con alto Q y, los siguientes componentes, ubicados a mayor frecuencia, con bajo Q). Eso podría corregir parte de lo impreciso de la atenuación en la frecuencia fundamental (observar la asimetría de las alas del notch).

PD: otra posibilidad sería buscar adrede un filtro sintonizable con menor Q en la fundamental, jugando con los valores RC del circuito (que he visto en simulaciones, se puede tranquilamente), cediendo un poco en la atenuación de pico en pro de aceptar mayores tolerancias y variaciones posibles. En fin, todo es posible, aunque lo bueno es que reducimos la cantidad de componentes con los que debemos jugar y reducimos variables de posibles cambios comparado a lo que hacía Jean Hiraga en su Le Monstré .


----------



## moncada (Nov 2, 2016)

En la página http://sound-au.com/tcaas/index-1.htm tratan a fondo el JLH. Incluye apartados sobre mejoras, medidas, comentarios de escucha, sustitutos de los transistores originales, etc. Luego de ver la respuesta a onda cuadrada de 50Hz, me ha decepcionado un poco aunque se puede corregir...

Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 2, 2016)

El JLH 1969 (versión original) acusa limitaciones en la parte baja del espectro. La versión Update (con fuente simétrica y fuentes de corriente constante para alimentar al transistor de entrada y al transistor splitter de fase) funciona mucho mejor que la original.

Todo defecto en baja frecuencia es más fácilmente subsanable que los alta frecuencia: ese defecto que te decepciona es completamente solucionable.

En este mismo thread están posteadas mis versiones personales, que median entre la Update y la Original. Es cuestión de probarlas.

Estos últimos días estuve tratando de sacarle todo el jugo a una opción que se encuentra entre los fríos números o curvas de una simulación común de un circuito de audio, por un lado y, armarlo y testearlo físicamente, por otro lado. Es la prueba virtual de la que ya he comentado en algún que otro post, solo que ahora puedo llegar a insertarle audio pregrabado en lugar de un simple tono o trenes de tonos en la entrada del circuito bajo simulación y, analizar en consecuencia cómo tendería a responder el mismo frente a señales más reales y concretas. Soy consciente que hay quienes no gusten apoyarse en este tipo de pruebas y sean más amantes del soldador (lo que respeto totalmente), pero considero que es una herramienta extremadamente valiosa, si se contempla adecuadamente la mayor cantidad de factores externos e internos influyentes en el funcionamiento del circuito. Cuando pueda, subo una prueba para que lo puedan apreciar.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 2, 2016)

Como os comenté hace poco, en las pruebas del Sinclair que hizo Diego y los PCB´s Joaquín Quercus, realicé el quinto Sinclair para un subwoofer que doné a mi sobrino.
En el trasteo de montarlo comenté a mi hermano que estábamos con unos clase A y me sorprendió con éste regalo
https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro..._1&btsid=361b0c75-d7ca-4e63-a6f2-b21e42a1b7e8
15 euros, menos de 20 dólares traido a casa ¡¡¡¡¡¡.
A caballo regalado no le mires el dentado dice el refrán por lo que cuando llegue bienvenido sea.
Si observáis los comentarios parece que para lo que cuesta no está mal.
Tengo un toroidal de 18V y 5 amperios que va ni pintado para éste circuito y que no había forma de colocar, así como condensadores de filtrado y puentes rectificadores, vaya que estoy obligado a montarlo por agradecimiento a mi hermano y porque lo mas caro lo tengo aparcado (muchas veces no monto cosas por el pastizal que se va en trafos, condensadores......)
Una pregunta ¿¿¿¿ si le pongo altavoces de 16 ohmnios lograré reducir su disipación de calor ????
Voy a usar 2N3055 míos buenos, no los que van en el kit y no deseo poner unos megarradiadores pues no dispongo de ellos, radiadores normales si (ejemplo: los que puso Moncada en el clase A de Elektor, quizá un poco más grandes ).
El consumo según JLH se reduciría de 1,2 amp a 0,9 amp.
Gracias y un abrazo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 2, 2016)

Tomando como premisa la de mantener la misma potencia desarrollada sobre la carga (el parlante), sea éste de 3, 8 ó 15 ohmios, no van a existir sustanciales diferencias en la disipación desarrollada principalmente en la etapa de salida del amplificador. Puede existir una muy reducida diferencia debido al incremento de disipación lógico de la etapa de entrada, si empleamos voltajes mayores (estaríamos hablando, quizás, de unos pocos mW). En resumen, no existirían diferencias en el aluminio necesario como disipador para los elementos de salida.

Lo que te podría marcar alguna diferencia, si compararas empleando el mismo condensador de filtrado de alimentación para operar en un régimen de corriente u otro, sería el voltaje de ripple. Corrientes menores => menor ripple. Muy posiblemente, el PSRR a bajo régimen de voltaje de alimentación, sea algo menor comparado al emplear mayores voltajes (aunque la diferencia no creo exceda los 4 a 5 dB). Teniendo presente que el ripple de alimentación se reduzca en casi 2,5 dB y, posiblemente, el PSRR aumente entre 4 a 5 dB, podrían existir diferencias perceptibles en la escucha (menor hum de fondo).

En un principio, de las opciones planteadas, personalmente te sugeriría optar por las de mayores impedancias de parlantes: esto te permitiría obtener mayores relaciones de señal a ruido y el rango que se podría utilizar para señal útil aumenta, también.

Existe otra gran ventaja: en la situación de 15 ohmios, reducís al 56,25 % las pérdidas en todos los conductores que conducen la corriente de reposo, respecto de la situación de 8 ohmios.

Lo que definiría la decisión hacia una situación u otra sería un pormenorizado análisis de THD, composición espectral, respuesta en frecuencia y slew rate.

Un abrazo


----------



## moncada (Nov 4, 2016)

Algo más de literatura (puede que Diego ya lo dijese todo  ) sobre el JLH y descendientes. Traducido del inglés con google de aquí: http://www.angelfire.com/sd/paulkemble/sound3b.html


    Linsley Hood. Diseños de amplificador simple clase A (1969, 1996)

    Ningún otro diseño encontrado ha sido objeto de tanta discusión, debate y alabanza, no sólo por su calidad de sonido percibida, sino por su sencillez y succinctness. Como consecuencia, abundan las versiones, las permutaciones y las actualizaciones más nuevas, cada diseñador que afirma (con razón o no) mejoras que satisfacen las nuevas necesidades, aunque se puede argumentar que muchos detractan la intención original de determinar "lo simple que podría hacerse un diseño que Daría una potencia de salida adecuada junto con un estándar de rendimiento que fuera irreprochable ».

    Clase 10W JLH Un diseño, menos de suministro . Plano de 40Hz a 95kHz,> 20Hz - 200kHz (-3dB). Ancho de banda de potencia (10W) 30Hz - 70kHz. THD = 0,05% (50Hz - 20kHz @ 9W, 0,1% @ 1kHz y 10W). Corriente de reposo = 1A. El artículo completo y comprensivo apareció en el mundo sin hilos, abril de 1969.








    Algunos constructores utilizaron el MJ481, que tenía el mismo fT (4MHz) pero un Vcb / Vce más alto de 60V comparado a 40V. Modular preamplificador para arriba.

    Los comentarios de John Linsley Hood sobre la selección de transistores para su clase JLH de clase A 1969 (Wireless World, abril de 1969)

        "Algunos experimentos se realizaron para determinar la medida en que el rendimiento del circuito fue influenciado por el tipo y ganancia de corriente de los transistores utilizados.Como se esperaba el mejor rendimiento se obtuvo cuando se utilizaron transistores de alta ganancia, No se conoce ningún sustituto adecuado para el tipo 2N697 / 2N1613 utilizado en la etapa de conductor, pero se usaron ejemplos de este tipo de transistores de tres fabricantes diferentes con resultados aparentemente idénticos.También el uso de tipos alternativos de transistor de entrada no produjo rendimiento aparente Y el Texas Instruments 2N4058 es completamente intercambiable con el Motorola 2N3906 utilizado en el prototipo.

        Los cambios de rendimiento más destacables se encontraron en las características de ganancia de corriente del par de transistores de salida y para la distorsión más baja posible con cualquier par, el voltaje en el punto desde el cual se alimenta el altavoz debe ajustarse de modo que esté dentro de 0,25 voltios de La mitad del potencial de la línea de suministro.

        Los otros resultados se resumen en la Tabla 2. Los transistores utilizados en estos experimentos fueron Motorola MJ480 / 481, con la excepción de (6), en el que se intentaron dispositivos Texas 2S034. La conclusión principal que se puede sacar de esto es que el tipo de transistor usado puede no ser muy importante, pero que si hay diferencias en las ganancias de corriente de los transistores de salida, es necesario que el dispositivo con mayor ganancia sea usado En la posición de Tr1.

        Cuando se encontraron componentes de distorsión antes del inicio del corte de la forma de onda, éstos se debieron casi totalmente a la presencia de segundos armónicos ". 






    Otros comentarios sobre el re-diseño posterior que se muestra a continuación (Electronics World, septiembre de 1996)

        "Como comenté, en el momento, el diseño dio una distorsión un poco menor si el hFE de Tr1 era mayor que el de Tr2. Esto hizo que el circuito de salida actuara como un amplificador con una carga de colector activa en lugar de un emisor de salida seguidor con Una carga de emisor activa.

        Una modificación simple que aprovecha este efecto es el uso de un transistor Darlington tal como un MJ3001 para Tr1. A 1kHz, esto reduce el nivel de distorsión justo debajo del inicio del recorte desde aproximadamente 0,1% hasta casi 0,01%. Como antes, la distorsión residual es casi exclusivamente el segundo armónico. Además, como antes, se desvanece en el fondo de ruido general del sistema de medición como la potencia de salida se reduce ". 

    Re-diseño, septiembre '96. 15W (seno) en 8 ohmios, respuesta de la frecuencia = 7Hz - 50kHz (-3dB). Los dispositivos de salida son epitaxial de alta potencia (150W) tipos, de alta velocidad (4 MHz) preferido, si bien, la observación de los comentarios sobre la selección de transistor, Darlington tipos se pueden utilizar (MJ3001 = 150 W, 1 MHz, MJ11016 = 200W, 4 MHz). 4k7 conjuntos de macetas quiescent y la olla 22k establece la salida DC. Corriente de reposo = 2 A (disipación quiescente de 88 W por canal).







    Alan Jackson ofrece PCB para este proyecto en el audio APJ .

    Un regulador de 15V puede 'desprenderse' en cargas bajas pero puede suministrar numerosas etapas de entrada, un zener de 15V alimentado por una resistencia 470R será suficiente para unidades monobloc (abajo). Algunos reguladores de la serie 78x / 79x pueden ser muy ruidosos en comparación con los tipos ajustables como los tipos LM317 / 37. Un filtro de poste de una resistencia 10R y un electrolítico 470μF-1mF puede ayudar a aliviar esto, aunque los diseños discretos pueden ofrecer un mejor rendimiento. Las tapas adicionales pueden mejorar, duplicar o más el valor de la entrada (0.47μF) y la tapa de bloqueo de la retroalimentación de CC (220μF) extenderá el bajo si es necesario, y todos los electrolíticos pueden ser paralelos con tipos de policarbonato o polipropileno. Los niveles más bajos de ruido se pueden lograr con transistores de entrada mejorados (2SA1085E, etc.) y 2N6254, MJ802 y BDY56s se han utilizado con éxito como dispositivos de salida, aunque se recomienda el MJL3281A (200V, 200W, 30MHz, típico 125) para nuevas construcciones . La preferencia personal sería quitar el fusible de la trayectoria de la señal, colocando dos antes de los reguladores .







    Se han observado etapas de salida paralelas de alta corriente que imponen una carga pesada al circuito de polarización. En estas situaciones, se sugiere que los dispositivos de salida de Darlington como el MJ11016, o FET, se usen en lugar de los tipos bipolares de menor ganancia. Un diseño utiliza fuentes de corriente constante separadas para las etapas de entrada y de controlador con uno o más pares de salida MJ15003. Otras variantes incluyen;

    Nelson Pass ' amplificador PLH que explora la retirada de la transistor de entrada, la reducción de la retroalimentación global y la sustitución de los dispositivos bipolares con los tipos de MOSFET.

    Otra destinada a Quad ESL-57 (etapa de salida en paralelo) con un montón de trabajo contributiva (Geoff Moss y Nick Gibbs) se puede encontrar aquí , pero presenta numerosas características que el autor desea evitar.

    Jürgen Schmid utiliza un suministro regulado de baja tensión que reduce la disipación de la etapa de salida, manteniendo la simplicidad del original.







    A menudo se ve que los reguladores propuestos son alimentados por suministros utilizando valores masivos masivos. Esto se considera innecesaria, ya que la salida regulada debe estar muy por debajo de cualquier ondulación. Algunos pueden estar en desacuerdo, pero si se usan reguladores se considera suficiente 2m2F (2.200μF) por amperio dibujado por la carga. Considere la mucho más tarde (1989 en adelante) JLH 80W MOSFET amplificador, por ejemplo. Una superfluidad de hardware caro y / o sobrevalorado podría impresionar a algunos. Sin embargo, un enfoque considerado, conciso y sucinto impresionará a otros, ya que esta era la intención del diseño original.


Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 5, 2016)

Curioso el último diseño que baja la alimentación a +/-9 voltios para reducir disipación de calor del paso final. Aunque con una corriente de reposo de 2,2 amperios tampoco creo que sea muy fresquito.
Un abrazo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 5, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Curioso el último diseño que baja la alimentación a +/-9 voltios para reducir disipación de calor del paso final. Aunque con una corriente de reposo de *2,2 amperios* tampoco creo que sea muy fresquito.
> Un abrazo.



Creo, a no ser que yo esté equivocado, que suele verse una confusión generalizada en los esquemas que pululan por la red acerca de la polarización de reposo del JLH, para la obtención de los famosos 10 W.

Aunque suele existir mucha controversia y opiniones encontradas acerca de si la salida del JLH opera en push pull ó en single ended, la situación es que si la ganancia del par de salida se elije convenientemente lo más parecida entre sí, la salida operaría en push pull. De esta forma, la corriente de reposo con una alimentación simétrica de + - 9 V y una carga de 4 ohmios sería idealmente de solo 1,12 A aprox., para desarrollar una potencia de 10 W sobre el parlante. En realidad, la potencia máxima sería algo menos a esos 10 W, por la necesidad de voltajes mínimos VCE para los transistores de salida, de modo de evitar recortes de señal.

Es debido solo a la asimetría de la etapa de salida y el modo en cómo opera el splitter de fase, que la corriente de reposo suele exceder en un determinado factor a ese valor teórico de 1,12 A. Si no mal recuerdo, suele ser entre un 60 y 70 % más y, depende mayoritariamente de las ganancias reales de los transistores de salida que se escojan y de la planicie de la curva hFE vs. Ic cercana al punto de operación de reposo.

Nada quita emplear mayores corrientes de lo necesario, si la capacidad de disipación lo permite: hay quienes sostienen subjetivamente mejores desempeños sónicos (aunque yo no he verificado eso en la práctica, ya que siempre estoy limitado a disipadores "cortos").

Los 2,2 A citados en el esquema se me hacen que serían necesarios en otras etapas que operen en single ended, contando con similar voltaje de alimentación, potencia y carga.

Saludos


----------



## moncada (Nov 5, 2016)

El JLH es un buen amplificador para el invierno, como cualquier clase A. Juan Carlos, si te fijas en la tabla 1 del esquema original puesto por Diego, el consumo de 2,2A a +/-9v y 4 ohms de carga de la modificación, se ajusta bastante al de 1969. La corriente de estos chismes es prácticamente constante (con y sin señal) porque la señal debe atravesar completa todas sus etapas, al contrario de los clase B o AB donde la pareja final se reparte el trabajo con ambos semiciclos.

Mi experiencia con engendros transistorizados clase A se reduce al experimento de elektor y confirmo que tanto en reposo como a máxima excitación, el amperímetro no acusó cambios. Cuando me sacuda de encima otros proyectos pendientes, a ver si me animo con un sucedáneo del JLH, porque será complicado hacerse con los transistores originales. 

De todas formas, no hay que calentarse mucho la cabeza buscando la perfección en la etapa amplificadora. El oído no aprecia diferencias entre un 0,0001% y un 0,8% de THD y en el osciloscopio tampoco se ve. Lo más importante es el transductor acústico, el último eslabón de la cadena, que es lo que llega a las orejas. Es aquí donde se notan las diferencias en cuanto a rendimiento y fidelidad. De poco vale una respuesta plana entre 5Hz y 100KHz del ampli si el woofer del bafle tiene una frecuencia de resonancia de 80Hz y la membrana del tweeter es cónica y de papel, por no hablar de crestas y valles en la curva de respuesta, que en buena parte de las cajas superan los +/- 10dB, incluso más...

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 5, 2016)

Aprendí a no fiarme completamente de lo que la vida y las circunstancias me presentan como sentado y suficientemente probado, así provenga de experiencias o verdades que se consideren totalmente irrefutables al momento... Siempre intento ir más allá de lo que observo a primer golpe de vista y mi actitud me lleva siempre a intentar verificar lo que del otro lado se me asegura como verdad absoluta...

Respeto de sobremanera los trabajos de John Linsley Hood y lo suelo considerar un referente para su época, pero la dura realidad es que el documento más difundido que se conoce de él acerca de su mítico amplificador versión 1969 tiene errores  (podrán haber sido cometidos por él o por la prestigiosa Wireless Word al difundirlo, aunque eso sinceramente no lo sé, ni me interesa y no viene al caso).

La mayoría puede observar la tabla 1 y creer que está perfecta, pero no es así.

Los invito a que cotejen y vean dónde están los errores .








Saludos

PD: el rendimiento teórico máximo es propio de un amplificador cuya salida opera en push pull clase A y fué calculado con los Iq de mi tabla.

PD2: John Linsley Hood parecería calcular la corriente de reposo por R1 y R2, considerando un promedio de ganancia de los MJ480 de en torno a las 115 veces. En mi caso, uso una ganancia menos optimista (tal vez, más real).

PD3: Vin para la carga de 3 ohmios es errónea. Tal vez, un error tipográfico de la revista, ya que están las dos primeras cifras después de la coma, exactamente al revés de como debería ser.

PD4: lo que no es perdonable es la I marcada en la tabla 1  original => un error muy grosero y que dá lugar a malinterpretar el verdadero funcionamiento del amplificador, que, de hecho, se observa el error conceptual que se comete en numerosos foros, blogs, publicaciones, etc., en asegurar que son esos los valores de corriente de reposo se deben hacer circular. No es que no se puedan hacer circular esos valores tabulados, sino que convierten innecesariamente al amplificador en una verdadera freidora.

PD5: es también razonable que el rendimiento teórico máximo vaya acercándose al 50 % conforme aumente el voltaje de alimentación, ya que se comienza a diluir respecto del mismo voltaje de alimentación la mínima tensión VCE necesaria para que los transistores de salida operen sin recortar.

PD6: es por todo esto mismo que sostuve que el esquema presentado a + - 9 V con carga de 4 ohmios requeriría una corriente de 1,12 A en reposo, y no de 2,2 A como se señala.

PD7: solo quien lo haya armado y haya verificado el punto de inflexión que se podría visualizar en el cambio de modo de operación con la Iq, puede entender lo que sostengo.

PD8: agregaría al último párrafo de moncada que no todo se reduce a la THD en un amplificador. Toman mucha importancia y marcan una apreciable diferencia auditiva una alta relación señal a ruido, un PSRR bien pronunciado en frecuencias fundamentales de rectificación, un mínimo slew rate, una amplia separación de canales y, quizás, un largo etcétera.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 5, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Como os comenté hace poco, en las pruebas del Sinclair que hizo Diego y los PCB´s Joaquín Quercus, realicé el quinto Sinclair para un subwoofer que doné a mi sobrino.
> En el trasteo de montarlo comenté a mi hermano que estábamos con unos clase A y me sorprendió con éste regalo
> https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro..._1&btsid=361b0c75-d7ca-4e63-a6f2-b21e42a1b7e8
> 15 euros, menos de 20 dólares traido a casa ¡¡¡¡¡¡.
> ...



Buenas tardes, ¿¿¿¿ Os acordais del kit que mencioné en mi cita ????, pues bueno, una maravilla, lo he probado con cargas de 6 Ohm, 8, 16 y 22 Ohm y soporta lo que le echen, funciona muy bien y a la primera, muy versátil con la fuente de señal, un móvil, un PC, una Tablet o un lector de CD´s. Ya os subiré fotos, le he mandado a Wheelf ( Paco que está relativamente cerca de mi casa) un video por wastap ( tenemos nuestros números de teléfono móvil ) del mismo funcionando, pero pesa más de 35 megas y no lo puedo colgar en el foro.
Eso sí, creo que lo he infradimensionado en el disipador ( lleva una pareja de 2N3055 pata negra de Motorola de 1980 y tantos que tenía guardados sin estrenar de mi época de estudiante ) y no me fío nada de dejarlo así pues se calienta en exceso; adjunto disipador
Ver el archivo adjunto 146965
O no estoy acostumbrado a esas temperaturas o me hago mayor, por lo que a los 15 minutos de funcionar, toco el disipador y como está muy caliente lo apago
Voy a hacer un experimento con ventiladores de fuente de PC, pero por hoy ya está bien.
En fin por el precio, me ha sorprendido la EXCELENTE calidad del circuito impreso y sus componentes, es altamente recomendable su realización.
El link del que yo lo compre, ya está agotado, pero si poneis en un buscador de aliexpress o eBay "JLH 1969" teneis muchísimos dónde elegir.
Un abrazo.
P.D.: JLH usaba en su diseño éste mismo tipo de disipador ¡¡¡¡¡¡ ver fotos del link   http://sound-au.com/tcaas/jlh1969-1.pdf


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 5, 2016)

La contraparte de la versión 1969 del JLH es que si deseamos ajustar el bías, debemos modificar al menos tres componentes simultáneamente (dos resistencias y un condensador, aunque este último no siempre es necesario sustituir). En cambio, en la versión UPDATE que pude armar (la que lleva dos fuentes de corriente constante armadas en torno a dos "ring of two" y que alimentan al transistor de entrada y al splitter de fase), esta acción es mucho más fácil, ya que se toca un trimpot. En la versión 1969, no es muy fácil implementar la regulación de bías utilizando trimpots, ya que la disipación de los componentes del bootstrap suele sobrepasar a la admisible máxima que normalmente tienen los mismos (1/4 W). Un camino posible sería hacerlo con trimpots en paralelo a resistencias fijas de cierta potencia, de modo que sea la resistencia fija la que absorba la mayor disipación, aunque el rango de regulación sería bastante limitado (principalmente cuando el parlante sea de baja impedancia).

Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 6, 2016)

Diego, por tu experiencia en este tipo de circuitos te hago una consulta, por estética y diseño del gabinete, no puedo cambiar los disipadores, éstos forman el lateral exterior derecho y forman parte del chasis. Están en el exterior y refrigeran sin obstáculos pero no dan a basto.
Mí intención es ponerle a cada pareja por fuera un ventilador de fuente de PC soportado con escuadras, de tal manera que lanzarán el chorro de aire directamente sobre los transistores. Cada ventilador es prácticamente igual al disipador de tamaño.
?????? Crees que será suficiente ??????
Éstos amplificadores tienden al embalamiento o se estabilizan a una alta temperatura ?????????
Con esta disposición, el calor generado por el transistor es evacuado en el acto por el chorro de aire que le da directo en la cápsula, pero no quiero pegarme la paliza de trabajo a ciegas y que no sea eficaz, de ahí las preguntas.
Un abrazo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 6, 2016)

Podrían ser analizadas dos posibilidades, que no quitan que puedan implementarse simultáneamente:

1) Ver si es posible aislar eléctricamente cada disipador del chasis y, a su vez, entre sí, de modo de poder evitar la mica aislante entre cada transistor y su correspondiente disipador. Aunque parezca poco, podrías bajar entre unos 10 a 15 grados aprox. la temperatura de la juntura de cada transistor, dependiendo a qué nivel de disipación los estés operando. Mecánicamente no es fácil implementarlo, aunque se puede evaluar utilizar alguna baquelita, madera o similar para llevarlo a cabo. Esta implementación solo es posible cuando hay un transistor por disipador.

2) El uso de ventiladores puede permitirte llegar hasta el 40 % del valor inicial de la resistencia térmica actual, lo que no es poco. Depende, obviamente, del flujo, disposición respecto de la aleta y de la posición de la misma.

El JLH 1969 tiende a embalarse, si no contás con la refrigeración adecuada, ya que no cuenta con resistencias en los emisores de los transistores de salida, que evitarían parte de ese problema, además de reducir un tanto la distorsión. Si alimentaras al colector del splitter de fase + la base del transistor de salida superior con corriente constante, la situación es otra.

Saludos


----------



## rulfo (Sep 1, 2017)

Muy buenas, leí el comentario de Juan Carlos de el amplificador jlh1969 que le regaló su hermano, y por curiosidad me pille uno, aquí está.
Pensaba alimentarlo con un transformador de 22,5 v ac, unos 30v en dc, y con unos altavoces de 8 ohms, pero quizás me voy demasiado al límite, sabiendo que los condensadores son de 35 v y me imagino que no de mucha calidad...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 2, 2017)

Hola Rulfo, en el mensaje de Diego que abre éste hilo, tienes una tabla con las tensiones preconizadas de alimentación, que varían según la impedancia de los altavoces que conectes.
Yo personalmente lo alimenté con 26 voltios y le conecté altavoces de 4, 8, 16 y hasta 24 ohmnios por la combinación de tres de 8 en serie; tengo que afirmar que si bien desconozco técnicamente en que punto estaba trabajando, a la simple y llana escucha, sonaba fantástico en todos los casos.
Es por ello, que por mi experiencia y sin ninguna base científico-técnica, puedo afirmar que salvo que pongas una carga de 4 ohmnios ó inferior, si usas tu alimentación (el elemento más caro de la cadena de audio y que hay que aprovechar lo que se tiene si es posible ) va a funcionar, por lo memos al oído de cine; como ya comenté en su día, reitero en pruebas de escucha, que es lo que voy a hacer cotidianamente con un amplificador, escucharlo y no medirlo, NO he visto un circuito más versátil de cara a los altavoces que se conectan a su salida.
Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 2, 2018)

Retomo éste tema pues como ya comenté en anteriores post, el amplificador funciona de MARAVILLA pero tenía un problema de disipación de calor: Los radiadores que usaba eran insuficientes, pues bien ver fotos, conseguí de desguace unos que he colocado en el lateral del chasis y tras una hora de funcionamiento están tibios, ni siquiera llama la atención su temperatura. Comparar el cambio.......


Lo dicho, en un clase AB tradicional los transistores se calientan más que con las parrillas que he puesto (con aislante de mica y grasa de silicona).....Pues bien mi inquietud ahora es otra, a saber:
Lo alimento con un toroidal de 5 amperios y 18V, puente de 8 amperios y dos condensadores Trobo de gran calidad de filtro unos de 15.000 microfaradios y el otro de 10.000 microfaradios,en paralelo, o sea 25.000 microfaradios "de calidad" de filtrado.....
Tras un par de horas de funcionamiento , lo que se calienta y bastante es el toroidal ...... Según las tablas de JLH con 8 ohmnios a la salida consume 1 amperio máximo (con y sin señal ) y el trafo es de 5 amperios ¿¿¿¿¿ Porqué demonios se calienta ???? Está sujetado al chasis con un tornillo metálico y su kit de fijación original, discos metálicos con goma de ajuste a ambos lados del mismo......
Insisto, si el trafo eroga más del doble de la intensidad máxima requerida ¿¿¿¿¿¿ Porqué demonios se calienta tantísimo ?????.
Eso sí, los finales 2N3055 de Motorola de la década de los 80 ni se entibian.......
Gracias y un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 2, 2018)

Mejor mostrá una foto del montaje del transformador toroidal. No sea que hayas hecho una espira en cortocircuito con los componentes del montaje y sea ese el problema...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 2, 2018)

Leé muy detenidamente todo lo que sugerí en este thread: Transformador muy caliente.

Debo suponer, por el tamaño del gabinete de tu amplificador, que estás alimentando ambos canales desde ese mismo transformador. Eso supone 2,86 A de pico de consumo antes del clipping entre ambos canales. Aún en reposo, ese transformador para el JLH es como los pantalones del Chavo del 8!!!. Sin entrar en muchos cálculos, estimo sería necesario un transformador de entre 250 VA y 360 VA para alimentar ambos canales. Con 18 VCA, lograrías hasta 8.16 W RMS por canal como máximo.

PD: hace mucho tiempo que no entraba a este foro..., y veo un verdadero desastre hecho con el "cambio" de plataforma, ya que se perdieron muchísimas imágenes y enlaces en temas en los que uno posteaba y eso le quita total claridad a cada cosa que se aclaraba con esos mismos enlaces e imágenes. Lo siento muchísimo por todos aquellos miembros que así lo necesitaban.


----------



## digito (Abr 3, 2018)

Hola a todos, se podría ver el Esquema de la fuente y del Amplificador, en la Red hay algunas variantes, yo por ejemplo he relizado una version con 3 TIP 41 x 5W de Salida, Chauuuuu.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 3, 2018

...algunos anos atras había realizado uno con 2N3055 y calientaba bastante a 27Vcc

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 3, 2018


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 3, 2018)

El esquema es el ORIGINAL de JLH de 1969, con finales 2N3055 pata negra, lo tienes unos post más arriba de éste.....
Lo que se calienta en mi caso es el transformador de 18V y 5Amperios.......
El esquema de la fuente es el tradicional, trafo toroidal de salida simple 18v y 5 A, puente rectificador de cuatro diodos 8A y dos electrolíticos de 15.000 y 10.000 pata negra microfaradios en paralelo.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2018)

Ese gabinete parece muy cerrado 

Probá un cooler


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 3, 2018)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> El esquema es el ORIGINAL de JLH de 1969, con finales 2N3055 pata negra, lo tienes unos post más arriba de éste.....
> Lo que se calienta en mi caso es el transformador de 18V y 5Amperios.......
> El esquema de la fuente es el tradicional, trafo toroidal de salida simple 18v y 5 A, puente rectificador de cuatro diodos 8A y dos electrolíticos de 15.000 y 10.000 pata negra microfaradios en paralelo.....



Vuelvo a insistir, Juan Carlos, que ese transformador es bastante insuficiente como para alimentar simultáneamente dos canales del JLH 1969 original.

El dimensionamiento del filtrado y del puente rectificador parecerían estar dentro de lo razonable como para el uso que le querés dar (igualmente ojo!!! ya que no me puse a hacer números detallados, solo burda estimación). No estaría mal acudir a don Schade. Fijate el link que te pasé e intentá tirar algún número por tu cuenta y, luego, vemos como te podemos ayudar.

Con los clase A, me fuí acostumbrando a dimensionar la fuente en una razón de 7 veces o más la potencia de salida y, te puedo asegurar, que no siempre es suficiente ese alto piso de relación y, los elementos, terminan bastante calientes asimismo.

Habría un último truco antes de cambiar el transformador por otro de mayor potencia (aunque suponga pruebas que no conduzcan a total éxito): el JLH tiende a tener un limitado PSRR y, por ende, exige mucho filtrado de fuente. Una posibilidad es intentar mejorar el PSRR del amplificador operando en torno al transistor de entrada y, simultáneamente, quitar el capacitor de 15.000 uF del filtro principal. Esto liberaría de importante exigencia al transformador, pero habría que oír cómo queda el hum de fondo. Fijate en este mismo thread cómo lo intenté yo y contame si tenés éxito.


----------



## digito (Abr 4, 2018)

Lo que podría decir por experiencia es que un solo canal lo alimentaba con 27V 4,5A, por lo tanto me parece que se podría probar a utilizar una fuente un poco más dimencionada....Chauuuu y mucha suerte.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 4, 2018)

digito dijo:


> Lo que podría decir por experiencia es que un solo canal lo alimentaba con 27V 4,5A, por lo tanto me parece que se podría probar a utilizar una fuente un poco más dimencionada....Chauuuu y mucha suerte.


Y cuantos microfaradios de filtrado digito ¿¿¿¿¿
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## digito (Abr 4, 2018)

Los capacidores utilizados eran de 4700mF (microfaradios) x 1, 100nF x 1. peró asegurate que el transformador haya dentros el alma de conexion a Tierra y la red electrica también.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 4, 2018)

Gracias dígito y al resto de miembros que aportais, de 4700 a 25000 microfaradios hay un laaargo trecho....... Ahora estoy superocupado de trabajo y con la familia, pero en cuanto tenga tiempo, estudio los aportes y hago pruebas y os comento.
Gracias a todos y un abrazo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 11, 2018)

Una duda, ver el esquema teórico a mitad de la página y pregunto ¿¿¿¿ Qué regula el ajustable ???? El bias, el offset.... ????.
Gracias y un saludo. Nelson Pass clase A 5 watios a FET.
Aiyima 2 Unid audio Amplificadores pasar ACA 5 W solo DC alimentación clase un doble canal oro sellado tubo energía Amplificadores tablero en Amplificador de Electrónica para automóvil en AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 11, 2018

Cambiando de tema..... Os comenté las inquietudes del calentamiento de mi trasformador de 18 V y 5A del JLH de 1969 que adjunto fotos arriba.....
Sin entrar en discusiones ni debates muy técnicos, hay varias cosas que he deducido:
En éste foro hay un amplificador de clase A de 20W con 2N3055 publicado por Tecnideso o Tupolev (me falla la memoria) que consume 3,33A tanto en reposo como a máxima potencia....
Moncada en otro hilo montó un clase A de Elektor con un consumo en reposo de 1 A y en sus pruebas comenta que a máxima potencia el consumo es IDÉNTICO.
creo recordar que en alguno de los dos circuitos comentados se comenta que el consumo a la máxima potencia incluso baja con respecto a sin señal.
Todo ello me lleva a concluir que en éste tipo de disposición de amplificadores el consumo NO es sensible a la salida que eroga y se mantiene SIEMPRE estable en valores eso si, altos.....
Viendo el artículo ORIGINAL del JLH   http://sound-au.com/tcaas/jlh1969.pdf    En la Figura 9a aparece el esquema de la fuente recomendada (eso sí regulada) y en la Tabla 3 da los valores de los componentes para esa fuente y en trasformador adecuado para una salida de 2X8 ohmnios es de 30V y 2,5A.
Por lo expuesto entiendo que lo que está sobrecalentando mi trasformador no es su dimensionado de amperaje, si no que al no ser una fuente regulada le he puesto una animalada de microfaradios de filtro (25.000) para evitar rizados y el condensador que se usa en el artículo mencionado es de 5.000 microfaradios, si bien es una fuente estabilizada......
Es por ello que cuando tenga tiempo, reduciré el filtrado a 10.000 o 6.800 microfaradios (sé que puedo perjudicar al rizado) pero no tengo la menor duda que LIBERARÉ al trafo de un trabajo extra.....
También coincido con dosmetros en que el gabinete está escasamente ventilado y le realizaré taladros para evacuar el calor.
En fín, sigo pensando que con un consumo MÁXIMO de 2,5A según JLH para 2X8 ohmnios de salida (tabla3) con el doble de amperaje de salida en el trasformador, fresquito no va a estar, pero TAMPOCO sobrecalentarse por el esfuerzo de tan tremendo filtraje al que lo estoy sometiendo.
Como conclusión final, prefiero empeorar el PSRR o tener un ligero Humm o ruido de fondo a gastarme una pasta en otro trafo (ya me costó tiempo y dinero conseguir éste ) así como tirar a la basura el enorme trabajo que me llevó hacer el gabinete AD HOC de madera y desde cero para distribuir todos los elementos del amplificador.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Daniel Shaoul (Jun 3, 2018)

Yo he probado alimentar un amplificador JLH con una fuente regulada Switching de 24 V de 120W y me ha funcionado sin problemas.
La fuente si la separé del amplificador para evitar interferencias.
Pienso que es una solución mas económica.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 28, 2020)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Una duda, ver el esquema teórico a mitad de la página y pregunto ¿¿¿¿ Qué regula el ajustable ???? El bias, el offset.... ????.
> Gracias y un saludo. Nelson Pass clase A 5 watios a FET.
> Aiyima 2 Unid audio Amplificadores pasar ACA 5 W solo DC alimentación clase un doble canal oro sellado tubo energía Amplificadores tablero en Amplificador de Electrónica para automóvil en AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> ...



He retomado este hilo y mi mensaje citado porque en este maldito confinamiento he retomado algunos proyectos. Me soplan por un toroidal de 8 A 100 euros, 120 dólares.... Y paso.
Reitro que he puesto el doble de amperios que en el PDF citado....... Insisto, le bajo el filtrado a 4700 micros????
Será el tornillo metálico que lo soporta, ventilación..... No voy a comprar otro trafo por mera dignidad y en la actualidad tiene 10000 micros de filtrado. Excepto el grafo 50 euros y el kit 6 euros el resto me salió gratis.
Un abrazo. 
P. D. El link de Diego de calentamiento de grafo no funciona, no lo he podido consultar.....


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 28, 2020)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> He retomado este hilo y mi mensaje citado porque en este maldito confinamiento he retomado algunos proyectos. Me soplan por un toroidal de 8 A 100 euros, 120 dólares.... Y paso.
> Reitro que he puesto el doble de amperios que en el PDF citado....... Insisto, le bajo el filtrado a 4700 micros????
> Será el tornillo metálico que lo soporta, ventilación..... No voy a comprar otro trafo por mera dignidad y en la actualidad tiene 10000 micros de filtrado. Excepto el grafo 50 euros y el kit 6 euros el resto me salió gratis.
> Un abrazo.
> P. D. El link de Diego de calentamiento de grafo no funciona, no lo he podido consultar.....



El tema había sido movido y yo tampoco lo encontraba como te lo había indicado, hasta que recordé a quién había ayudado en esa ocasión (al amigo "mendiola_loyola").

Aquí el link: Por que se calienta un transformador?

En el post 6 expone el problema y a partir del post 17 hago los primeros planteamientos de las posibles causas y soluciones.

Espero te sirva, aunque hace varios años lo hice.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 28, 2020)

Veo Juan Carlos que estás siendo atrapado por la intriga y la magia del JLH!!!. Buscando datos por aquí y allá!!!.

Por eso es que me pareció atinado copiar también ese enlace aquí que has buscado allá:






						Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio
					

. . .me di cuenta que aun estando apagado el equipo el voltaje se mantenia en 21v, . . .  ¿ Y cual es el problema ?  Cuando acoples tu fuente a la/s etapas amplificadoras el consumo de estas, incluso sin audio, provocará la descarga de los capacitores de la fuente.  Si lo deseas coloca una...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 29, 2020)

Esto es lo único que dispongo en casa. Tras estudiar un poco, valoraré si poner el pepino de 6800 micros o los de  3300 haciendo un filtro PI con la resistencia de 1 ohm 15 w, NO TENGO OTRA COSA.....
PD. Sacrifico el ripple.... No hay más.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 29, 2020)

Tonto, soy tonto.....pero no de ahora....para siempre...….
Os cuento:
El chasis es autosoportado, o sea, no son tapas, sino que es estructural, o sea, CADA TAPA SOPORTA UNA COSA....los disipadores, el megacondensador de filtro, otra las placas, la otra el trafo, la otra conectores de altavoces y cinch de entrada.....
Pues bueno, tras comer, me lío y lo desarmo.... cambio el condensador de 10.000 microfaradios por el mostrado en la foto de arriba de 6.800 micros (una faena dura por la arquitectura mencionada y el poco espacio) y le conecto parlantes, música, me encomiendo a los dioses de todas las religiones y le doy tensión.....
Mis oraciones han sido escuchadas (normal, al encomendarme a todos los Dioses alguno me ha escuchado) suena de cine y no explota nada.....vamos bien.....
Tras unos minutos mi dedo acusador y fantástico sensor de temperatura tanto en grados celsius como farenheit, se va  automáticamente al tornillo que se calentaba en exceso y...…¡¡¡¡¡¡ Mi gozo en un pozo¡¡¡¡¡¡ se sigue calentando....
Giro la cabeza y...…. tonto, tonto, tonto...…..lo que se calienta es el ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ PUENTE RECTIFICADOR ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Que es de 6 A pequeño y con cápsula de plástico.......como no lo podía destapar y no veía, creía que lo que se calentaba era el trafo……..
Lo he tenido unos cinco minutos y al tacto, los finales ni se entibian (hoy hace un calor de miedo aquí en Valencia ) y juraría que el trafo TAMPOCO se entera...… es precipitado, pero tras cambiar el puente rectificador por uno digo y más "masculino", cosa que se demorará por el coronavirus, haré más pruebas...…….
Gracias a todos, cuidaros MUCHO y un abrazo.


----------



## masilulipipi (Nov 16, 2021)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Este circuito surge después de darle varias vueltas de análisis a las distintas variantes que pululan por la web del mítico amplificador del genial John Linsley Hood y después de haberme quedado con imborrables recuerdos de su particular tímbrica de sonido.
> 
> Las modificaciones que le he implementado se centran en poder emplear elementos actuales, bien comunes y algo más rápidos que los originales (alguno de los cuales ya no se consiguen). Hice énfasis en mantener casi intacto el valor característico de sus elementos periféricos, solo que mejorando sustancialmente el pobre PSRR original de una forma mucho más sencilla y económica, además de compensar algún que otro posible problema de estabilidad que muchas veces se han reportado con algún transistor de salida en particular.
> 
> ...


Otra cosa que fué implementada es la alimentación simétrica y la eliminación del capacitor de salida hacia el parlante (que muchos lo detestan).
Construi las 2 versiones con alimentacion simple y simetrica - no detecto diferencia en el sonido con o sin capacitor de salida --- A los que saben les pregunto ... hay diferencia audible con o sin capacitor ? . no me doy cuenta ... gracias por ayudar a un novato


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 18, 2021)

Diferencias podrían existir, pero de ahí a que puedan ser perceptibles auditivamente es relativo y dependerá de otros factores adicionales a la sola existencia o no de ese capacitor de salida, como su valor, el valor de otros dos capacitores (al menos) como lo son el de acople de entrada y el de derivación de la red de realimentación, la impedancia del parlante, el contenido espectral de la música con la que lo estés testeando, etc., etc., etc.


----------

